# R32 GT-R new rollcage is in!!! :)



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Just put this 7-point chromoly Cusco cage in, damn the difference is amazing. I can now even take tight roundabouts at speed!!! Can't wait to track again. It's been way too long.


----------



## rico2k_uk (Feb 27, 2005)

thats pretty simialr to what i have in my r33... tis good


----------



## Bite Me (Aug 29, 2005)

Very stunning pic mate, how much did you pay for the cage if you don't mind me asking.

Cheers

Grant


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

good photos


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

I love driving cars with cages in. So much tighter and better feel. 

I just dont think Id have enough room for my right leg if I had a cage with front bars?


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

seems ironic that all that money spent is only useful when your bashing it up! lol

really nice mate!


----------



## TII (Mar 30, 2006)

Well because of these pics i have signed up on this board. I love Skylines, but i HAD to sign up and say great pic. I love the lighting idea for these. Only thing woudl be the removal of the winsheild specks in the second pic 
good stuff, love it.


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

I have the same in mine - just awesome. Are you not covering yours at all?


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Hardware conversations aside - thats a really cool picture, with the light inside the car :smokin:


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Guys didn't even occur to me that they would be semi-decent pics. The car was in the garage, dark, with lights on I got reflections so I just whacked my work light into the car and took a few pics without the flash on and voila! LOL a fluke I suppose.  Looking into padding, should have put the padding on BEFORE I put the cage in huh?! Damn...


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

How much did it cost if you don't mind saying Justin? It looks fantastic :smokin:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

MMMM, cages are ace! i love mine, but mines just black nowhere near as pretty as yours, but i might paint it to match my car when ive got a bit of spare csh lying around! nice pics.

bob


----------



## rico2k_uk (Feb 27, 2005)

have you still got the rear seats in? i have.. but i also left the rear section of the cage out.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Rear seat, pa! who needs rear seat? 
take em out, i took mine out and have put that stuff that they put on speaker boxes around the back section, looks ace!

bob


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

skyline69_uk: $1600 (Aus. Dollars) fitted but I have great connections!!!

rico2k_uk: I did put the seats back in, they do fit as the foam tends to be pretty workable but I took them out again recently... I hear all sorts fo noises now with the rear seats out, little stones being flicked up by the tyres into the wheel arches, a rattle from the rear parcel shelf but I'm going to live with it like this for a while. Besides I cannot legally have anyone in the back anymore as my cage is a 7 point not just a 6 point.


----------



## blairellis (Feb 24, 2006)

I hope your not counting on that to hold up in a roll over situation.

Those front legs will crush because of the design. They will just fold over on themselves. Look at any real racecar, you will never find a bent front leg like that.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Certainly fancy my chances more with that roll cage than none at all!


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

I have never seen a raced R32 with anything different, they all have bent front legs and I have seen a rolled one with a similar design - held up great....


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Cusco also make then with straight legs.


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

blairellis: I've had many comments like yours sent my way. I'd agree it's not as safe as a straight legged cage where you have to bore holes out in the dash but this cage will give me as much support as a half cage in a rollover situation (ie: protect my head).


----------



## blairellis (Feb 24, 2006)

I forgot I posted in here.

I agree to some extent, if the bars crack however in a bad rollover they could potentially become spears. Id much rather drill holes in the dash than have a potential spear going into my leg or something.

Im not saying this happens all the time, or the cage isnt going to be effective, Im just saying its not the best way of doing it, but it does keep the dash lookin purdy 

You'll have to forgive me if I came off as abrasive in that earlier post, I appologize if I did. It wasnt meant to throw poo at choo.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I would certainly feel more safe with that roll cage in than none, But I guess its a bit like airbags, Sometimes they can cause problems that they are supposed to help with, Its a risk you take really, But lets not forget the cage is working with the cars chasis, So im guessing it would hold out ok in all but the most severe of crashes.

Mark.

Edit: Roll cage looks great BTW.


----------



## c32 (Jun 19, 2006)

Marky_GTSt said:


> I would certainly feel more safe with that roll cage in than none, But I guess its a bit like airbags, Sometimes they can cause problems that they are supposed to help with, Its a risk you take really, But lets not forget the cage is working with the cars chasis, So im guessing it would hold out ok in all but the most severe of crashes.
> 
> Mark.
> 
> Edit: Roll cage looks great BTW.


very nice cage fella


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

I was looking at the technical regulations for the Time Attack series, and if you've got a roll cage with bendy front legs you MUST have door bars fitted (between the roll over hoop and front legs).


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

GTR_Cymru said:


> I was looking at the technical regulations for the Time Attack series, and if you've got a roll cage with bendy front legs you MUST have door bars fitted (between the roll over hoop and front legs).


D1 Rules:



> The front cage uprights may not be bent in towards the driver (as some do to avoid the dashboard, see fig1) as each bend is a stress riser. For the 2006 season it will be acceptable to have a door bar/s provide additional bracing on the apex of the driver facing bend, see fig 2 and 3.





















Alex B


----------

